# Trespass laws



## Algarve

Trespass laws Portugal
I found it very interesting after having a conversation with my lawyer about the laws of trespass, it appears there are none. unless the following apply, If land has rocks or trees painted white to mark the land this donates, No cattle grazing or shooting. a single fence is what it means private land. The reason this question mentioned was, was we now begin to see jeep safari groups going off road, to keep the tourist happy on land nearby us. Now I know why they are allowed on abounded land, or that which has no markings
if you know different then please do tell, many thanks


----------



## pat500

hi everybody,can anyone tell me where i stand with this problem?..i left portugal a few years ago to work,and while i was away someone built ramps and mountain bike trails through my property, have i any legal way of making them responsible for damage caused,and for costs to dismantle the ramps which are fairly big.................


----------



## Strontium

pat500 said:


> hi everybody,can anyone tell me where i stand with this problem?..i left portugal a few years ago to work,and while i was away someone built ramps and mountain bike trails through my property, have i any legal way of making them responsible for damage caused,and for costs to dismantle the ramps which are fairly big.................


Dear Sir or Madam,

Go talk to a lawyer as that is what they are for as compared to taking legal advice on a forum. You will have to prove you own/have owned the land etc., paid up all the annual taxes, the condition of the land before you went away, the condition of the land when you returned, the provision you made for the land maintenance during your absence, the details of the people you accuse of causing the damage and the proof you have that they are responsible. Maybe a few quotes to have the land restored Having done that then instruct the Lawyer to take out a private prosecution to claim restitution from those you accuse.


----------

